# anyone else smoke alone?



## Tim Fox (May 20, 2015)

My name is Tim and I smoke alone? Anyone else smoke alone or keep it secret


----------



## Tim Fox (May 20, 2015)

I just started again after 25 years of prohibition, just haven't met anyone else, who lives close enough to be a casual smoke buddy


----------



## Silky T (May 21, 2015)

Unfortunately, I was forced to stop when CL husband worked at Exxon for many years and had randoms. Then he had a stroke in November (stress-related I'm sure) and I was forced to move in with my mother after 40 years. Sooo, I have to smoke alone. I don't mind really. I remember days I've gone to others' houses and smoked and got too high and just wanted to be back home. Raise your hand if you know what I mean. Should _never_ have mixed it with beer.


----------



## ttystikk (May 21, 2015)

I smoke alone, yaaaaaa with nobody else...

And when I smoke alone, I prefer to be by myself!

What George Thorogood SHOULD have said...


----------



## Silky T (May 21, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I smoke alone, yaaaaaa with nobody else...
> 
> And when I smoke alone, I prefer to be by myself!
> 
> What George Thorogood SHOULD have said...


Isn't that what he said?


----------



## ttystikk (May 21, 2015)

Silky T said:


> Unfortunately, I was forced to stop when CL husband worked at Exxon for many years and had randoms. Then he had a stroke in November (stress-related I'm sure) and I was forced to move in with my mother after 40 years. Sooo, I have to smoke alone. I don't mind really. I remember days I've gone to others' houses and smoked and got too high and just wanted to be back home. Raise your hand if you know what I mean. Should _never_ have mixed it with beer.


I just read the article you linked in your profile. Dr. Drew is a stuffed shirt with his head so far up his ass he thinks his farts smell like Chanel No. 5.

For travel, I highly recommend Rick Steves!


----------



## Tim Fox (May 21, 2015)

I will tell you one thing for sure, my weed lasts a LONNNNNGGGG ass time smoking by myself, and its WAY cheaper than when I used to Drink the evil booze, 
at least I have people here on rolitup to chat with about it


----------



## ttystikk (May 21, 2015)

As much as I like smoking alone, smoking with friends is by far the greater pleasure. This is much easier here in Colorado than elsewhere!


----------



## Tim Fox (May 21, 2015)

[Qreally hope it gets like that here in no UOTE="ttystikk, post: 11610547, member: 324297"]As much as I like smoking alone, smoking with friends is by far the greater pleasure. This is much easier here in Colorado than elsewhere![/QUOTE]
I really hope it gets like that in Oregon where I live, we go full legal in thirty days


----------



## Merlot (May 21, 2015)

I preferred group smoking up until I started on the class a's/legal highs (meow meow etc when it was a tenner a gram) but that shit fried my brain and sent me into severe psychosis. Ever since I get paranoid as fuck after a joint or two, so I prefer smoking alone these days.

I really regret dabbling in class a's and their legal counterparts. They fucked me up as I spent years chasing that first high. Before the class a's I was a happy energetic stoner, now i get para and monged out far too quickly.

Triple dropping 4 times on my first night trying E's....that was some fucking high  never to be matched since


----------



## Silky T (May 21, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> [Qreally hope it gets like that here in no UOTE="ttystikk, post: 11610547, member: 324297"]As much as I like smoking alone, smoking with friends is by far the greater pleasure. This is much easier here in Colorado than elsewhere!


I really hope it gets like that in Oregon where I live, we go full legal in thirty days[/QUOTE]
I'm so jealous!


----------



## nomoresnow (May 21, 2015)

Just signed up to the forum and wanted to say hi and also that yes I smoke alone sort of because my wife doesn't partake but she has her wine and I have my herb and together we have fun.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (May 21, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> My name is Tim and I smoke alone? Anyone else smoke alone or keep it secret


I dont keep it secret but i prefere, especially after a long day of work, to smoke alone. Shit on my day off though i have a joint and bong next to me at all times doesnt matter if im at the beach or taking a shit lol


----------



## Tim Fox (May 21, 2015)

That y is exactly our situation, she does wine or rum ,I quit drinking 7 months ago and went back to pot, after, 25 years, I am the relaxed happy guy I used to be once again, but yi do smoke alone


nomoresnow said:


> Just signed up to the forum and wanted to say hi and also that yes I smoke alone sort of because my wife doesn't partake but she has her wine and I have my herb and together we have fun.


----------



## Tim Fox (May 21, 2015)

[Qdon't know how longUOTE="SPLFreak808, post: 11611422, member: 897461"]I dont keep it secret but i prefere, especially after a long day of work, to smoke alone.[/QUOTE]
I don't know how long it will take after full legal in Oregon it will take for people to accept pot like they do beer, probably years


----------



## SPLFreak808 (May 21, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> [Qdon't know how longUOTE="SPLFreak808, post: 11611422, member: 897461"]I dont keep it secret but i prefere, especially after a long day of work, to smoke alone.


I don't know how long it will take after full legal in Oregon it will take for people to accept pot like they do beer, probably years[/QUOTE]
Whats really funny, is out here in hawaii, as illegal as it has been, many people use it. But we're known for smoking bomb ass shit grown in constant year around solar UV index of 11 so its no surprise to anyone who has been here.


----------



## nomoresnow (May 21, 2015)

I just moved from Michigan where it's medical legal which translates to pretty accessible for anyone who's interested and has $$ to a southern state with no tolerance so hi-ho, hi-ho it's off to start my grow. Been researching like crazy and have all my stuff so will probably germ the seeds in a week or two. Then if all goes well I will be back to smokin alone!


----------



## Tim Fox (May 21, 2015)

I hope you post a journal of your grow, or your y grow cab


nomoresnow said:


> I just moved from Michigan where it's medical legal which translates to pretty accessible for anyone who's interested and has $$ to a southern state with no tolerance so hi-ho, hi-ho it's off to start my grow. Been researching like crazy and have all my stuff so will probably germ the seeds in a week or two. Then if all goes well I will be back to smokin alone!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 23, 2015)

smoking chronic is always the best when your wit your homies


----------



## dandyrandy (May 23, 2015)

Hey Tim. I started smoking again after a 23 year hiatus. I've been smoking the last 3 plus years. Growing 3. I'm 60 and it helps with the joint pain. I smoke when I'm by myself or with somebody.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 23, 2015)

dandyrandy said:


> Hey Tim. I started smoking again after a 23 year hiatus. I've been smoking the last 3 plus years. Growing 3. I'm 60 and it helps with the joint pain. I smoke when I'm by myself or with somebody.


good luck man, you'd be a lot better off smokin weed then taking those pain meds


----------



## Tim Fox (May 23, 2015)

Such a trip, I look back over the the past 25 years and I feel like I lost a big chunk of my life, freakin alcohol and I never got along, blah blah, now I want to try to live nice and old, so I can smoke, even if it's alone, its so good to be back


----------



## mc130p (May 23, 2015)

I like to smoke with my friends, but these days the buds are too strong and a lot of them won't smoke more than a couple hits with me....then I end up with the joint I wanted to myself anyway


----------



## Chester da Horse (May 27, 2015)

I smoke alone most of the time, but when you're that high who gives a fuck? I can't even remember the shit I do with people when I'm blazed, which makes for hilarious conversations when we do toke up together.

The problem is most people around here are bong smokers (we call them billy s) and I prefer a spliff or chillum.

Not that you can't do them together   >>>>


----------



## Tim Fox (May 27, 2015)

i just use a simple metal pipe that I keep in the garage, I dont smoke in the house or the cars, so I have regular spots to light up if I am out on an errand, or just along side the house, just me and gods creation


----------



## bearkat42 (May 27, 2015)

I almost exclusively smoke alone. And it's LOVELY!!!


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 27, 2015)

I never smoke alone my friends are with my 24/7 they live in my head.


----------



## Tim Fox (May 27, 2015)

That's a good one


bluntmassa1 said:


> I never smoke alone my friends are with my 24/7 they live in my head.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 27, 2015)

I smoke alone alot..I'm out of work..all my friends work..I'm alone most of the day. But when friends are around it's a social event, which sometimes is a pain if there are too many people.



Tim Fox said:


> i just use a simple metal pipe that I keep in the garage, I dont smoke in the house or the cars, so I have regular spots to light up if I am out on an errand, or just along side the house, just me and gods creation


Find yourself a glass pipe..the taste difference will amaze you, plus I find them to be a smoother hit. I can't stand metal pipes anymore, I'll turn them down if they get passed to me..i can taste the metal.


----------



## Tim Fox (May 27, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I smoke alone alot..I'm out of work..all my friends work..I'm alone most of the day. But when friends are around it's a social event, which sometimes is a pain if there are too many people.
> 
> 
> 
> Find yourself a glass pipe..the taste difference will amaze you, plus I find them to be a smoother hit. I can't stand metal pipes anymore, I'll turn them down if they get passed to me..i can taste the metal.


sounds like a great idea, since I started smoking again last november, its been about just keeping it a secret, and the metal pipe has the little screw on top so I can stick it in my pocket with a few hits in the champer for later, but I often am around the house, and your right, I should try to enjoy the smoking and the taste, instead of just the high part, this chem dog i have doesnt have much flavor, but the skunk weed I picked up is really stinky and tasty


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 27, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> sounds like a great idea, since I started smoking again last november, its been about just keeping it a secret, and the metal pipe has the little screw on top so I can stick it in my pocket with a few hits in the champer for later, but I often am around the house, and your right, I should try to enjoy the smoking and the taste, instead of just the high part, this chem dog i have doesnt have much flavor, but the skunk weed I picked up is really stinky and tasty


 I don't see them often, but i have seen glass pipes with the screw on tops. They embed the metal threaded part right in the rim of the bowl so the top can screw on. I usually walk around with a packed glass bowl in my pocket, no top, I never loose anything except maybe some ash...i just need to remember to take it out when I'm doing things.. I crushed one in my pocket while working under my car awhile back.


----------



## BDOGKush (May 27, 2015)

I only smoke when supervised by an adult.


----------



## OnlyCats (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm pretty much an introvert and live next door to nomoresnow (a couple messages above) perhaps, having moved to conservative area. ha I do smoke with my spouse but we are pretty quiet and keep it to ourselves. I also tend to find I relax better and that's the point for us. Kick back, read or write, stream a movie, or listen to music. Helps with pain and sleep too.


----------



## nomoresnow (Jun 6, 2015)

OnlyCats said:


> I'm pretty much an introvert and live next door to nomoresnow (a couple messages above) perhaps, having moved to conservative area.


Hell, invite me over and we will buck the system together! I'm sad as I have come to realize that it will be fall before I see any harvest from my new attempt at farming.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 6, 2015)

My two plants are in full flowers, about two weeks from harvest


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 6, 2015)

nomoresnow said:


> Hell, invite me over and we will buck the system together! I'm sad as I have come to realize that it will be fall before I see any harvest from my new attempt at farming.


Please come over and buck the trend


----------



## Cebucannabis (Jun 8, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> My name is Tim and I smoke alone? Anyone else smoke alone or keep it secret


IM FROM PHILIPPINES..i used to smoke alone cuz i dont want to share my weed to my friend wahaha difficult to find weed here in Ph...but i want to smoke weed with girls hahaha


----------



## Dank Bros (Jun 11, 2015)

Honestly, it feels like I bake alone because it seems like every one has their own... Most of the time though its solo


----------



## Lo Budget (Jun 11, 2015)

99.9% of the time I smoke alone. I share w my SIL when we visit but that's it. I grow it by myself & smoke it by myself. Now get off my lawn you punks!!!


----------



## Flagg420 (Jun 11, 2015)

I dunno when I went from the guy who everyone hangs out with n smokes..... to that old hippie sittin' around smokin' weed all day by himself.... but I did...


----------



## Yellow33 (Jun 11, 2015)

Smoking alone is cool, but I am like some of the others on this Thread, I remember smoking with others and got too twisted, just wanted to be Home alone like Macauly Caulkin! LOL! That should be in a rhyme!


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 11, 2015)

i know right, years ago I had a big circle of friends, and we all smoked, but we also had no real responsiblities, work sleep, smoke, then 25 years of prohibition happened, blah blah blah, and now with legalization here in Oregon, I dropped the booze compeletly and went back to smoking, but now I am alone , I hope with legal coming July 1st that more people will slowly come out of the closet


----------



## nomoresnow (Jun 11, 2015)

Lo Budget said:


> 99.9% of the time I smoke alone. I share w my SIL when we visit but that's it. I grow it by myself & smoke it by myself. Now get off my lawn you punks!!!


My wife yells out the window at kids on our lawn, I tell her "don't fuck with them, they will egg our house". I remember when I was a kid on peoples lawn.



Tim Fox said:


> I dropped the booze compeletly and went back to smoking, but now I am alone , I hope with legal coming July 1st that more people will slowly come out of the closet


I am on the booze now, not really my thing but only cuz I have no green. Once my grow produces (fingers crossed) I will be back to the green and the occasional Mt. Dew.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 11, 2015)

nomoresnow said:


> My wife yells out the window at kids on our lawn, I tell her "don't fuck with them, they will egg our house". I remember when I was a kid on peoples lawn.
> 
> 
> 
> I am on the booze now, not really my thing but only cuz I have no green. Once my grow produces (fingers crossed) I will be back to the green and the occasional Mt. Dew.


I hear you man ,I have not had a drink in 7 months, I wanted to show my wife a really good example of someone who is on pot only, and she really likes the new me


----------



## Six9 (Jun 12, 2015)

i love a wake and bake all to myself


----------



## OnlyCats (Jun 13, 2015)

Lo Budget said:


> 99.9% of the time I smoke alone. I share w my SIL when we visit but that's it. I grow it by myself & smoke it by myself. Now get off my lawn you punks!!!


Love that phrase! And "You kids keep that noise down!"


----------



## KushyKari (Jun 13, 2015)

I smoke alone every day. I also smoke with others, but not a day goes by where I don't enjoy my smoke time alone! Its like my Zen time haha. I love being outside watching the tress blow! Or I love being inside watching some tv with a smoke. My all time favorite is first thing in the morning I make my white chocolate mocha and toke it up. Then I tend to my garden. Then house. Then 5pm or so rolls around and replay 
How boring was that to read?


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 13, 2015)

everyday


----------



## Cebucannabis (Jun 13, 2015)

Sometimes i have good quality of weed i smoke it alone then if dank i share it hahahaha


----------



## Silky T (Jun 15, 2015)

nomoresnow said:


> I just moved from Michigan where it's medical legal which translates to pretty accessible for anyone who's interested and has $$ to a southern state with no tolerance so hi-ho, hi-ho it's off to start my grow. Been researching like crazy and have all my stuff so will probably germ the seeds in a week or two. Then if all goes well I will be back to smokin alone!


You gonna make a grow journal? I didn't start mine til I was, like, 2 weeks (or more) into my grow but thanks to a few folks on here who asked for photos when I was talking about a problem, I was able to go back and start the grow from the beginning with photos. Just sayin'


----------



## Silky T (Jun 15, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> That y is exactly our situation, she does wine or rum ,I quit drinking 7 months ago and went back to pot, after, 25 years, I am the relaxed happy guy I used to be once again, but yi do smoke alone


BTW, congrats on the quit drinking thing. Life does change when you make that change- for the better! At least you can remember what you did last night.


----------



## OnlyCats (Jun 15, 2015)

Good luck and happy harvest! 




Tim Fox said:


> My two plants are in full flowers, about two weeks from harvest


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Jun 15, 2015)

I smoke alone almost exclusively. At fiddy many of my old friends have had children, moved onto other places or whatever and have pretty much quit smoking. I have two friends around my age who do smoke, they are both perma unemployed and mostly broke. I work in a professional environment and although I can reasonably assume someone around there smokes, no one talks about it or represents like that. Wife don't smoke, some of her kids do but, eff that I don't like hanging with them. 

So I smoke alone. Really only smoke at home on the weekends and at night anyway. Don't have the desire to party much anymore so......

Back in the day? Yeah I hung with the musicians and it was always a smoke fest when we were together. Partied like a mofo all over town too. 

Good times.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 15, 2015)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> I smoke alone almost exclusively. At fiddy many of my old friends have had children, moved onto other places or whatever and have pretty much quit smoking. I have two friends around my age who do smoke, they are both perma unemployed and mostly broke. I work in a professional environment and although I can reasonably assume someone around there smokes, no one talks about it or represents like that. Wife don't smoke, some of her kids do but, eff that I don't like hanging with them.
> 
> So I smoke alone. Really only smoke at home on the weekends and at night anyway. Don't have the desire to party much anymore so......
> 
> ...


Our stories read so much alike, this thread is so cool, I am happy I get t to meet all of you


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 24, 2015)

To all of you smoking alone today,,, CHEERS<<< this puff is for you!


----------



## Johnny Vapor (Jun 24, 2015)

Every day I smoke alone, at my age I've outlived several friends already. I've got some family members I see once or twice a year, but they're miles & miles away. I've got some smoking buddies here that I puff with every so often, but mostly by myself.

I remember back in the late 60's / 70's, there was always a big group of us, but those days are gone forever. It seemed like there was some kind of a party every week.


----------



## Foothills (Jun 24, 2015)

I smoke alone about 80% of the time. I usually do a wake & bake and smoke a bowl with the girls everyday.
Johnny vapor ^^^ is right, The late 60s and seventies are gone, but were some great times.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 24, 2015)

Johnny Vapor said:


> Every day I smoke alone, at my age I've outlived several friends already. I've got some family members I see once or twice a year, but they're miles & miles away. I've got some smoking buddies here that I puff with every so often, but mostly by myself.
> 
> I remember back in the late 60's / 70's, there was always a big group of us, but those days are gone forever. It seemed like there was some kind of a party every week.


all of my ole days of smoking with friends was in the early to mid 80's, i am friends with many of them on facebook now, but I have no idea if they smoke anymore, afraid to ask them, as we all "grew up" got married had kids, yaddeee yadeee, but I got back into it after 25 years of prohibition


----------



## Johnny Vapor (Jun 24, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> all of my ole days of smoking with friends was in the early to mid 80's, i am friends with many of them on facebook now, but I have no idea if they smoke anymore, afraid to ask them, as we all "grew up" got married had kids, yaddeee yadeee, but I got back into it after 25 years of prohibition


Since the day I started smoking (spring of 1967, I call it 4/20/67), I haven't stopped for any longer than 6 months and have only done that a couple of times. But from 1980-2010 or so, I took a break from any cannabis related activities other than smoking. No dealing or growing or making cookies. But life is short, I got into growing & making edibles a few years back & switched to vaping. Haven't looked back.

I'd say ask your old friends if they're still into it. I've found over half of the people I used to party with still smoke. The one's that stopped usually got shit from their wives (I'm not being misogynistic, just relating my experience) and either quit or went underground to keep peace on the home front. One of 'em, now dead, had a quadruple bypass in the early 90's and quit for health reasons, or so he claimed. Died earlier this year of another heart attack.


----------



## Cebucannabis (Jun 24, 2015)

PUFF PUFF


----------



## DaSprout (Jun 28, 2015)

Six9 said:


> i love a wake and bake all to myself


The best. Sets a good pace for the rest of the day.


----------



## DaSprout (Jun 28, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> My name is Tim and I smoke alone? Anyone else smoke alone or keep it secret


Good thread Mr. Foxx.


----------



## Silky T (Jun 28, 2015)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> I smoke alone almost exclusively. At fiddy many of my old friends have had children, moved onto other places or whatever and have pretty much quit smoking. I have two friends around my age who do smoke, they are both perma unemployed and mostly broke. I work in a professional environment and although I can reasonably assume someone around there smokes, no one talks about it or represents like that. Wife don't smoke, some of her kids do but, eff that I don't like hanging with them.
> 
> So I smoke alone. Really only smoke at home on the weekends and at night anyway. Don't have the desire to party much anymore so......
> 
> ...


I can identify wit da fiddy thing. However, most of my friends do smoke, it just isn't legal here. With the main jobs in my area of town being the refineries and how they random you, they have sloooowed down a lot. They make buzz kills for everything else so you can pass those, but haven't found any weed killers yet, unfortunately.


----------



## Silky T (Jun 28, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> To all of you smoking alone today,,, CHEERS<<< this puff is for you!


I smoked alone last night, but all it made me want to do was raid the cookie jar. I can't wait til my girls give me something to do besides just hang out with them.  I hear they are going to really give me some happy, happy, joy, joy days ahead.


----------



## Chester da Horse (Jun 28, 2015)

wake and bake with the birds in my egg chair. fucking bliss!

who here is a J/spiff guy/gal  ??? 

I just had an epiphany , with the collective wisdom of RIU to enlighten me, I know why I prefer joints now.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jun 29, 2015)

I smoke alone cause I like to beat my shit when Im high, and when I do that with other people around they get all weird about it.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 29, 2015)

Two days until legal in my state


----------



## DaSprout (Jun 29, 2015)

BustinScales510 said:


> I smoke alone cause I like to beat my shit when Im high, and when I do that with other people around they get all weird about it.


Bustin more than scales huh?


----------



## OnlyCats (Jul 5, 2015)

Tim Fox, I'm blue with envy- no green in this state. Grrr


----------



## Tim Fox (Jul 5, 2015)

Legal sales start October 1st here and Iwill smoke it alone,


----------



## OnlyCats (Jul 5, 2015)

Smoking alone can be a fine choice. I have pretty much stopped drinking, my skin looks better, etc. Smoking is more helpful for relaxing and pain. Risk isn't my favorite thing though. Tim, happy harvest?



Tim Fox said:


> Legal sales start October 1st here and Iwill smoke it alone,


----------



## danbridge (Jul 17, 2015)

In the morning just before breakfast,
I don't want no coffee or tea
Just me and my trusty Roor bong
And an ounce of Sour D

And I smoke alone.....yeah with nobody else!!!


----------



## Tim Fox (Jul 17, 2015)

Even though it is legal here now, it is far from socially acceptable, so I will smoke alone for a long time it appears


----------



## MidnightWolf (Jul 17, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> As much as I like smoking alone, smoking with friends is by far the greater pleasure. This is much easier here in Colorado than elsewhere!


It's kind of surreal here in CO. being able to just run down to the "store" and grab some weed. A whole lot better than the old days when you sometimes spent a whole weekend chasin' down a friend who knows a guy that MIGHT have some.


----------



## MidnightWolf (Jul 17, 2015)

nomoresnow said:


> Just signed up to the forum and wanted to say hi and also that yes I smoke alone sort of because my wife doesn't partake but she has her wine and I have my herb and together we have fun.


Same here, exactly! She has her wine I my weed. "...and they lived happily everafter"


----------



## MidnightWolf (Jul 17, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> That y is exactly our situation, she does wine or rum ,I quit drinking 7 months ago and went back to pot, after, 25 years, I am the relaxed happy guy I used to be once again, but yi do smoke alone


Yeah, I finally had to give up Scotch, to angry, aggressive, etc. not to mention coming to somewhere other than where I started. Been dry since 01/14............been high since 01/69


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 17, 2015)

MidnightWolf said:


> It's kind of surreal here in CO. being able to just run down to the "store" and grab some weed. A whole lot better than the old days when you sometimes spent a whole weekend chasin' down a friend who knows a guy that MIGHT have some.


That fucking chase and the time I wasted on it was what got me into growing.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 17, 2015)

danbridge said:


> In the morning just before breakfast,
> I don't want no coffee or tea
> Just me and my trusty Roor bong
> And an ounce of Sour D
> ...


You know I beat you to it, right?


----------



## thewanderer718 (Jul 17, 2015)

I agree also who knows what your buying half the time (wine or weed) I love my solo wake and bake


----------



## Tim Fox (Jul 17, 2015)

MidnightWolf said:


> Yeah, I finally had to give up Scotch, to angry, aggressive, etc. not to mention coming to somewhere other than where I started. Been dry since 01/14............been high since 01/69


I don't miss being an angry drunk, so many wasted year s , I have been driving to Washington state to their legal stores, here in Oregon legal sales sstart October first to rec users, my grow cab has provided me with enough till then


----------



## Tim Fox (Jul 17, 2015)

MidnightWolf said:


> It's kind of surreal here in CO. being able to just run down to the "store" and grab some weed. A whole lot better than the old days when you sometimes spent a whole weekend chasin' down a friend who knows a guy that MIGHT have some.


And the legal stores sale top notch stuff, excellent buds


----------



## thewanderer718 (Jul 17, 2015)

Wow you guys are so lucky i am on the east coast, living in one of the bible belt states and it looks like we cant even get it on the ballot.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jul 17, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> Wow you guys are so lucky i am on the east coast, living in one of the bible belt states and it looks like we cant even get it on the ballot.


God that sucks about prohibition laws in other states, last Nov when our election results came in, Idid abig happy dance when the legal passed, it's so liberating, and at the ysame time the stigma hangs on hard, but at least you don't go to jail anymore


----------



## Stephdel (Jul 17, 2015)

Yeah for sure. I like smoking with other people too though.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Jul 17, 2015)

Yes for sure, but living in a small town and being a proud advocate and promoter of legalizing cannabis can get quite frustrating because we are constantly being pulled over and harassed, sometimes you don't know who to trust, so we grow our own and smoke alone.


----------



## MidnightWolf (Jul 17, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> And the legal stores sale top notch stuff, excellent buds


yeah, pretty good bud but kinda pricey with all the taxes and such. We pay more for rec than med. I don't mind that much 'cause It's convenient. But started growing since I'm allowed to have 6 plants. If I get a decent harvest, I won't have to deal with the taxes etc. Besides, I like the trichomes and the rec pot here is good but it's been trimmed to a point that they are minimal.


----------



## MidnightWolf (Jul 17, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> Wow you guys are so lucky i am on the east coast, living in one of the bible belt states and it looks like we cant even get it on the ballot.


yeah, but try and take away their alcohol. I'm not against alcohol but if they can have theirs why can't you have yours? really frosts me


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 18, 2015)

Damn you guys are making me jealous with all that dispensary shit. Must be nice to pick out 20+ multiple strains at any given time. I still have to wait 3/4 months for that shit lol.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jul 18, 2015)

MidnightWolf said:


> yeah, pretty good bud but kinda pricey with all the taxes and such. We pay more for rec than med. I don't mind that much 'cause It's convenient. But started growing since I'm allowed to have 6 plants. If I get a decent harvest, I won't have to deal with the taxes etc. Besides, I like the trichomes and the rec pot here is good but it's been trimmed to a point that they are minimal.


I built a grow cabinet also, Oregon allows four plants for home grow, I am looking forward to making my own cannabutter with the next harvest


----------



## MidnightWolf (Jul 18, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> I built a grow cabinet also, Oregon allows four plants for home grow, I am looking forward to making my own cannabutter with the next harvest


Just like the tomatoes in my garden, things are just fresher, and taste better from my garden. And I know how it's been grown. I'm growing outdoors in containers. They look pretty good so I'm optimistic. I'm just a toker so don't know about doin the butter and such. The wife wants to try some of the leaves in a smoothie. She read somewhere that it would be good for her Fibro.


----------



## MidnightWolf (Jul 18, 2015)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Damn you guys are making me jealous with all that dispensary shit. Must be nice to pick out 20+ multiple strains at any given time. I still have to wait 3/4 months for that shit lol.


Hang in there brother. At least you're not in Kansas. I don't think they will ever legalize even the med, let alone for rec.


----------



## MidnightWolf (Jul 18, 2015)

Stephdel said:


> Yeah for sure. I like smoking with other people too though.


I just like smoking. With or without company.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jul 18, 2015)

MidnightWolf said:


> Hang in there brother. At least you're not in Kansas. I don't think they will ever legalize even the med, let alone for rec.


It's going to take so much more time, even though it is legal here, so many jobs won't allow it, so we don't go to jail? But you are shamed and ridiculed if you come out on the open with your smoking, all of the govt jobs here are no no to pot, I smoke alone for some of those very reasons


----------



## MidnightWolf (Jul 18, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> It's going to take so much more time, even though it is legal here, so many jobs won't allow it, so we don't go to jail? But you are shamed and ridiculed if you come out on the open with your smoking, all of the govt jobs here are no no to pot, I smoke alone for some of those very reasons


It's sad when even though it's legal you still have to hide. You are right though. Same here legal, but still can get fired, drug tested et. all. The feds (deliberate lower case) They, the feds, need to get their heads out of their ass! Like that's going to happen anytime soon. I'll be watching for the black SUV's now that I've said that.


----------



## Tim Fox (Aug 16, 2015)

Smoking alone for all of you tonight,, cheers


----------



## Chester da Horse (Aug 16, 2015)

i'm brushing dust out of storage jars and rolling spliffs - times are hard when you're waiting for harvest and can depend on no one but yourself to grow your herb...


----------



## Tim Fox (Aug 17, 2015)

Chester da Horse said:


> i'm brushing dust out of storage jars and rolling spliffs - times are hard when you're waiting for harvest and can depend on no one but yourself to grow your herb...


That's tough man hang in there


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 17, 2015)

Lonely, I'm Mr.Lonely.. I have nobody.. for my own..


lol..nah, im never alone, and definitely never doing drugs alone. damn boppers like roaches crawling out the cracks


----------



## docter (Aug 17, 2015)

I get high and work the garden with the doggy.Good times.


----------



## Tim Fox (Aug 17, 2015)

Chester da Horse said:


> i'm brushing dust out of storage jars and rolling spliffs - times are hard when you're waiting for harvest and can depend on no one but yourself to grow your herb...


I did a count of my stash and it looks like I have enough to make it to harvest of my current grow,  here is a picture inside my grow wardrobe cab this morning, 2 weeks into flower


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 17, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> I just started again after 25 years of prohibition, just haven't met anyone else, who lives close enough to be a casual smoke buddy


I do tim, i also just discovered that burlington vermont has shit for recreational cannabis.........so much so that i have to wait till i harvest to find decent flowers that will make me smile!


----------



## Chester da Horse (Aug 19, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Lonely, I'm Mr.Lonely.. I have nobody.. for my own..
> 
> 
> lol..nah, im never alone, and definitely never doing drugs alone. damn boppers like roaches crawling out the cracks


crack makes for stronger fiends than MJ for sure....
lay off the crystal bro... I found a lot of my friends during those days were actually inanimate objects/complete strangers.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 19, 2015)

coke
opiates
hallucinogens
benzos
weed

got on hand...always


----------



## Chester da Horse (Aug 19, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> coke
> opiates
> hallucinogens
> benzos
> ...


in that order, sounds like a good weekend


----------



## ozbuddi (Aug 23, 2015)

I smoke alone sometimes, usually after a big day of work..

My partner strongly believes Cannabis is only for social situations so it can be hard finding time to myself to enjoy it.

One thing I love about smoking by myself is enjoying my own thoughts - our generation is so full of fast pace and craziness that I find sitting down alone for a smoke and being with my own thoughts is VERY helpful... Just try not get stuck on Reddit for hours, use the time constructively even if it means thinking about a future project or something.


----------



## Tim Fox (Aug 23, 2015)

I do like working on hobbies alone while stoned, think up some good yideas


----------



## nuevo (Aug 25, 2015)

Been smoking alone for twenty five years or so since I moved away from my smoking pals after getting married. Had one nice afternoon smoking with a new buddy (pun intended) next to the river a couple of months ago, and hope to get together again with Mr. Fox somewhere down the road. Also enjoyed a smoke with Mr and Mrs. humanrob one afternoon. Am currently having to take a prolonged break from smoking due to being unemployed and facing a likely drug test whenever that new job starts. Fucking drug test sux....

Over the years, I have gone from the getting stoned effect to more of an enlightened mellowness. I usually am much more energetic after a good smoke, and get a lot more done. Music is also one of my passions, and the vibe is always better under the influence. After my prolonged abstinence, I am sure the stoning effect will be back for a while til my tolerance level builds back up. Can't wait for the morning wake and bake. That's always been my favorite time of day for a puff with my coffee. Good ganja and good java can't be beat!


----------



## Tim Fox (Mar 25, 2016)

Hey dave how goes it man,, long time no see brother


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> Hey dave how goes it man,, long time no see brother


why do you have two of these threads? you created an exact copy of this thread 30 mins ago ..any reason why?


----------



## charface (Mar 25, 2016)

I only smoke alone because I don't like to be high around people.
Also I don't smoke until late and no one is awake.

It's a me thing.


----------



## Tim Fox (Mar 25, 2016)

sunni said:


> why do you have two of these threads? you created an exact copy of this thread 30 mins ago ..any reason why?


I was trying to find this thread originally,, this thread started out as my new introduce thread long ago,, just trying to re connect with my smoke alone friends,, no biggie right


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> I was trying to find this thread originally,, this thread started out as my new introduce thread long ago,, just trying to re connect with my smoke alone friends,, no biggie right


no just curious as to why you would make 2 double threads within 2 years of eachother


----------



## Tim Fox (Mar 25, 2016)

sunni said:


> no just curious as to why you would make 2 double threads within 2 years of eachother


please keep this one,, you can delete the new one from tonight if you wish,, i just want to connect with other New people who smoke alone like me,, thanks


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> please keep this one,, you can delete the new one from tonight if you wish,, i just want to connect with other New people who smoke alone like me,, thanks


i was never intending on deleting this one. just the other one. since theres no need for double threads.
we wont just randomly delete big threads like this for no reason ^_^


----------



## Tim Fox (Mar 25, 2016)

sunni said:


> i was never intending on deleting this one. just the other one. since theres no need for double threads.


Thanks , hows the little one?,, Sorry i should ask more often,, lol


----------



## sunni (Mar 25, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> Thanks , hows the little one?,, Sorry i should ask more often,, lol


not born yet. so still really little hahah  
soon though 6 more weeks.


----------



## Tim Fox (Mar 25, 2016)

ok a baby fox just for you, Thanks for watching over us here


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 25, 2016)

The Fantastic Mr. @Tim Fox


----------



## Tim Fox (Mar 25, 2016)

Any newbies here smoke alone, if So your not alone, I was new here once and I still smoke by myself,,


----------



## charface (Mar 25, 2016)

sunni said:


> i was never intending on deleting this one. just the other one. since theres no need for double threads.
> we wont just randomly delete big threads like this for no reason ^_^


I'm deleting both threads, it may take a day or two but I'm for sure gonna do it.


----------



## Tim Fox (Mar 25, 2016)

charface said:


> I'm deleting both threads, it may take a day or two but I'm for sure gonna do it.


but its harvest time,, may have to trim for a week or two,, hahaha


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 25, 2016)

I smoke alone. Take two hits off my vape pen per week. Trying to work my up to 4 hits per week. I've got that gotta find a new job drug tezt paranoia thing going.


----------



## Tim Fox (Mar 25, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> I smoke alone. Take two hits off my vape pen per week. Trying to work my up to 4 hits per week. I've got that gotta find a new job drug tezt paranoia thing going.


I use the synthetic urine, pass every time,, makes for relaxing at night


----------



## churtmunk (Mar 25, 2016)

I smoke alone a lot more than I used to. Especially while fishing. I don't mind fishing with friends, sometimes I just want the peace and quiet.


----------



## Tim Fox (Mar 25, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> I smoke alone a lot more than I used to. Especially while fishing. I don't mind fishing with friends, sometimes I just want the peace and quiet.


I really should get a canoe, there is a big lake 4 miles from me, used to troll there for trout years ago,,


----------



## churtmunk (Mar 25, 2016)

love fishing trout. Hell, any fishing. I've been fiending for some walleye myself. Such a warm winter ice fishing was non-existent for me this year.


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 25, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> I use the synthetic urine, pass every time,, makes for relaxing at night


Good idea.


----------



## Tim Fox (Mar 25, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> Good idea.


ya i bought one of those velcro straps that goes around your thigh and it has a pocket for a 4 oz plastic bottle, it has a thermometer strip on it, you smack one of those had heaters and rubber band it to the bottle and drive to your test,,, get into the bathroom remove the bottle,, pour it in the cup,, pee in the toilet, and your on your way


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 25, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> ya i bought one of those velcro straps that goes around your thigh and it has a pocket for a 4 oz plastic bottle, it has a thermometer strip on it, you smack one of those had heaters and rubber band it to the bottle and drive to your test,,, get into the bathroom remove the bottle,, pour it in the cup,, pee in the toilet, and your on your way


Like I said before. The Fantastic Mr. @Tim Fox


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Mar 25, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> ya i bought one of those velcro straps that goes around your thigh and it has a pocket for a 4 oz plastic bottle, it has a thermometer strip on it, you smack one of those had heaters and rubber band it to the bottle and drive to your test,,, get into the bathroom remove the bottle,, pour it in the cup,, pee in the toilet, and your on your way


What brand of that stuff are you using if you don't mind me asking, I know someone that needs this.


----------



## Tim Fox (Mar 25, 2016)

I have used quick fix ,, the new stuff, 2 times in the last year, passed both


----------



## Chef420 (Mar 31, 2016)

I smoke alone. Always have really. Before all my friends were married we'd smoke together but since then only on rare occasions. I don't really drink and never have. Now, over 50, it's become more medical than recreational...ok maybe they're equal.


----------



## NVGrower (Mar 31, 2016)

Until I met my wife


----------



## Tim Fox (Apr 1, 2016)

Chef420 said:


> I smoke alone. Always have really. Before all my friends were married we'd smoke together but since then only on rare occasions. I don't really drink and never have. Now, over 50, it's become more medical than recreational...ok maybe they're equal.


going back to weed took booze out of my life, it replaced it pretty much, sometimes I have a beer, but it doesnt really do anything for me anymore, Thank God, i hear you on the medical side, its 50 50 for me, ,, medical, and rec


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 22, 2016)

smoking alone ,, anyone else tonight


----------



## The420Wife (Oct 23, 2016)

When I'm home alone I do.


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 25, 2016)

ya you know when I smoke alone, I prefer to be by myself


----------



## Magnetoman (Oct 25, 2016)

About every 30 minutes or so


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 25, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> smoking alone ,, anyone else tonight


Not anymore


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 25, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> ya you know when I smoke alone, I prefer to be by myself


Oh you're way too late for that, bro. I channeled that from Lonesome George on page one!


----------



## Frajola (Oct 25, 2016)

Silky T said:


> I really hope it gets like that in Oregon where I live, we go full legal in thirty days


I'm so jealous![/QUOTE]
me2,lol.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 26, 2016)

I smoke with my wife. In our 40's. Have a smoke and either get out in the garage and work on a project car together or just listen to some good tunes (very loudly).

It relax's us and helps with the weeks aches and pains.


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 26, 2016)

Frajola said:


> I'm so jealous!


me2,lol.[/QUOTE]
its going on 2 years since we voted legal here, coming up on 2 years since i quit drinking and went back to MJ,, so happy to live in a legal state


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 26, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> I smoke with my wife. In our 40's. Have a smoke and either get out in the garage and work on a project car together or just listen to some good tunes (very loudly).
> 
> It relax's us and helps with the weeks aches and pains.


my wife tried some edibles earlier this year,, she doesnt smoke,, and she ate to much edible so that was a bummer,, she drinks wine,, i smoke MJ,, 
oh i am in my early 50's,, and feeling no pain,, lol


----------



## thegyoseedbank (Oct 26, 2016)

Edibles are definitely a huge market for people that don't smoke.


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 26, 2016)

thegyoseedbank said:


> Edibles are definitely a huge market for people that don't smoke.


the problem was,, and I see this now,, i served her my home made edibles and they are darn strong, ,much stronger than the store bought legal stuff here in Oregon and washgington state,, i screwed up,, and should have gone and got some legal stuff that was milder,, oh well


----------



## GroErr (Oct 26, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> the problem was,, and I see this now,, i served her my home made edibles and they are darn strong, ,much stronger than the store bought legal stuff here in Oregon and washgington state,, i screwed up,, and should have gone and got some legal stuff that was milder,, oh well


My GF doesn't smoke so most of the time I'll smoke or vape alone, weekends there's always someone around or I'm visiting that smokes though. I don't mind either way, it just brings me down a notch and keeps my mind from racing.

I did something similar, gave her an 80mg pill that I take every night which for her was way too much. Eventually I got her on my coconut oil caps, had to go down to 25mg so she doesn't get "stoned" but it relaxes her and puts her to sleep a few hours later, no more sleeping pills  Now I just make separate batches for her and me, clearly marked with the dosage - lol


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 26, 2016)

GroErr said:


> My GF doesn't smoke so most of the time I'll smoke or vape alone, weekends there's always someone around or I'm visiting that smokes though. I don't mind either way, it just brings me down a notch and keeps my mind from racing.
> 
> I did something similar, gave her an 80mg pill that I take every night which for her was way too much. Eventually I got her on my coconut oil caps, had to go down to 25mg so she doesn't get "stoned" but it relaxes her and puts her to sleep a few hours later, no more sleeping pills  Now I just make separate batches for her and me, clearly marked with the dosage - lol


thats good advice,, i should make 2 batches next time,, 
my sleep has never been better,, eat 1/2 chocolate piece before sleep


----------



## GroErr (Oct 26, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> thats good advice,, i should make 2 batches next time,,
> my sleep has never been better,, eat 1/2 chocolate piece before sleep


I've found the same issue with several testers, it's difficult to tell how people will react to edibles, even weight doesn't correlate to dosage. I've seen friends 300 lbs get knocked out with 80's and tiny women barely get stoned on them.

What I've done to manage that and get consistent dosage is everything gets turned to sift first. Use the same amount of coconut oil in every batch and mix in different weights of sift to adjust the dosage. Initial testers get the 25's and go up from there until they get the desired effect.


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 26, 2016)

only 1 time have I ate TOO much,, came close a second time,, that one time put the fear of God into me,, it was frightning, 
I sat in a chair next to my wife,, i told her what was happening,, I turned off all my electroincs,, and I told her to not let me call anyone,, dont let me leave,, 
it was something I hope to never do again,, strange the things the mind can do ,, about 3 hours later it was over,,


----------



## GroErr (Oct 26, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> only 1 time have I ate TOO much,, came close a second time,, that one time put the fear of God into me,, it was frightning,
> I sat in a chair next to my wife,, i told her what was happening,, I turned off all my electroincs,, and I told her to not let me call anyone,, dont let me leave,,
> it was something I hope to never do again,, strange the things the mind can do ,, about 3 hours later it was over,,


Lol, I know the feeling when I first started making caps I did a 160mg and woke up more stoned the next morning than I was when I passed out. From there on in I started being more careful with measurements


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 26, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Lol, I know the feeling when I first started making caps I did a 160mg and woke up more stoned the next morning than I was when I passed out. From there on in I started being more careful with measurements


here in Legal Oregon, having too big a dossage with edibles is all the reffer madness people big beef,, they like to refer to it as OD over dosing, when its not a true over dose,, not like alchol or heroin,, where people die or need hospitalization,, 
i wish they would start saying to big a dose,,


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 26, 2016)

I prefer to smoke with my dogs.


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 26, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I prefer to smoke with my dogs.


my wife now has me feeding edibles to my old old dog, he is in bad shape,, and about an hour later he is relaxed and his breathing has eased,, he is about 100 pounds,, so i give him about 1/3 my dose,, his face perkes up when he sees me bringing it


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Oct 26, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> my wife now has me feeding edibles to my old old dog, he is in bad shape,, and about an hour later he is relaxed and his breathing has eased,, he is about 100 pounds,, so i give him about 1/3 my dose,, his face perkes up when he sees me bringing it


My little dog is about 15lbs and used to have seizures, about once every 2 weeks or so he'd have one. So after hearing about how it helped all the kids with seizures I started giving him just a little dab of coconut oil every week or two, about half the size of a pea, on a treat, no seizures in almost 2 years now.


----------



## Frajola (Oct 26, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> me2,lol.


its going on 2 years since we voted legal here, coming up on 2 years since i quit drinking and went back to MJ,, so happy to live in a legal state[/QUOTE]
not that ez on east coast.


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 26, 2016)

Frajola said:


> its going on 2 years since we voted legal here, coming up on 2 years since i quit drinking and went back to MJ,, so happy to live in a legal state


not that ez on east coast.[/QUOTE]
i am going clone shopping at the state legal stores tomorrow,, here are the choices at kind heart collective


----------



## DaSprout (Oct 26, 2016)

That's it! Once I finish school I'm moving out west.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 26, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> i wish they would start saying to big a dose


Thats those fucking prohibition pushers man.....


----------



## Frajola (Oct 26, 2016)

Pharmaceutical companies & gov just took over the whole thing , over 200k in fees just to have a grow permit, plus the whole MMJ set up, crazy shit.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 26, 2016)

Frajola said:


> over 200k in fees just to have a grow permit, plus the whole MMJ set up, crazy shit.


Thats some sick shit right there. So 200k to be able to vend to dispensaries? Who the fuck has 200k just sitting around? Not the little guy thats for certain.....


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 26, 2016)

Frajola said:


> Pharmaceutical companies & gov just took over the whole thing , over 200k in fees just to have a grow permit, plus the whole MMJ set up, crazy shit.


wow..doesnt surprise me..but wow


----------



## Frajola (Oct 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats some sick shit right there. So 200k to be able to vend to dispensaries? Who the fuck has 200k just sitting around? Not the little guy thats for certain.....


thats the fucking question , who in hell would spend around 10k non returnable pre-fees, than if u were approved u got pay 200k for the permit then u have to face all the expenses to build ur facility w all the shit for MMJ inside, I was told inside a dispensary that the portfolio required is around 2M( bull shit or not either way is fucked up). fuck it.


----------



## Frajola (Oct 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats some sick shit right there. So 200k to be able to vend to dispensaries? Who the fuck has 200k just sitting around? Not the little guy thats for certain.....


no space for little guys, period!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 26, 2016)

Frajola said:


> thats that fucking question , who in hell would spend around 10k non returnable pre-fees, than if u were approved u got pay 200k for the permit then u have to face all the expenses to build ur facility w all the shit for MMJ inside, I was told inside a dispensary that the portfolio required is around 2M( bull shit or not either way is fucked up). fuck it.


Yeah big Govt (Corporations) pushing people out. Fucking idiots and their egos. Ah well, outlaw once, outlaw always


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 26, 2016)

Very rarely do I smoke with anyone. There was a time when I always had someone to smoke with. Someone keen to try new strains.

But now I'm the only one who smokes the herb. I don't hide it from my family either. Despite living in an area where cultivation and posession aren't legal.

It's not so bad smoking alone. But, it would be nice to spend time with other smokers more often than I do.

I'm from S.E Australia.


----------



## Frajola (Oct 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah big Govt (Corporations) pushing people out. Fucking idiots and their egos. Ah well, outlaw once, outlaw always


like wallmart staples bj's home depot lower's and the list
goes on now is our old lady maria juana's time to be taken , but not without resistance.


----------



## Frajola (Oct 26, 2016)

need some input about breeders , reliable ones who knows? 
TGA?
GHS?
BARNEYS'?
STRAIN HUNTERS?
WHO?


----------



## Desr (Oct 26, 2016)

Frajola said:


> thats that fucking question , who in hell would spend around 10k non returnable pre-fees, than if u were approved u got pay 200k for the permit then u have to face all the expenses to build ur facility w all the shit for MMJ inside, I was told inside a dispensary that the portfolio required is around 2M( bull shit or not either way is fucked up). fuck it.


I side with us, obviously. its just crazy, its kinda like

*.. alright you ragamuffins, we know you got skills to pay the bills, so 200k !!!*


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 26, 2016)

The thing is. They can make it as hard as they like for us.

That'll never stop it from being grown. There's way too many of us to lock up.
They quite simply cannot punish us all.


----------



## Desr (Oct 26, 2016)

Frajola said:


> need some input about breeders , reliable ones who knows?
> TGA?
> GHS?
> BARNEYS'?
> ...


barneys tga ftw. tga-querkle, agent orange chernobyl, everything tga seems dope.

barneys has alot of solid strains, critical kush, their lsd seems popular as well as cheap. obvs i havent grown everything by these dudes but thats who i would go with, not familiar with strain hunters, but thats just GHS landraces right? had some ghs gear back when, and it just didnt really impress me but they werent what they are now by any means.


----------



## Frajola (Oct 26, 2016)

I think the gov does not think or nor have enough honest input, therefore nor cognition regarding our activities as MMJ Growers or recreational growers


Desr said:


> barneys tga ftw. tga-querkle, agent orange chernobyl, everything tga seems dope.
> 
> barneys has alot of solid strains, critical kush, their lsd seems popular as well as cheap. obvs i havent grown everything by these dudes but thats who i would go with, not familiar with strain hunters, but thats just GHS landraces right? had some ghs gear back when, and it just didnt really impress me but they werent what they are now by any means.[/QUOe





Desr said:


> barneys tga ftw. tga-querkle, agent orange chernobyl, everything tga seems dope.
> 
> 
> barneys has alot of solid strains, critical kush, their lsd seems popular as well as cheap. obvs i havent grown everything by these dudes but thats who i would go with, not familiar with strain hunters, but thats just GHS landraces right? had some ghs gear back when, and it just didnt really impress me but they werent what they are now by any means.


I got Tangerine Dream from Barney's , nahh not even 1 out of 3 could made.
Strain Hunter is crawling does not seem good.
GHS , super lemon haze bad beans. WW so so.
TGA I got Jilly bean reg 3 out of 5 made it but they r reg so u know
also TGA purple haze, 2 beans 1 is doing ok the other not that good.
Money Maker?? , only for then , weak shit.
HSO is going ok.
and the free beans lets see ,lol...


----------



## SM77 (Oct 26, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> I will tell you one thing for sure, my weed lasts a LONNNNNGGGG ass time smoking by myself, and its WAY cheaper than when I used to Drink the evil booze,
> at least I have people here on rolitup to chat with about it


I smoke alone all the time. I must burn it down cause it don't last! Lol


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 26, 2016)

For me. It's largely dependent on how much I've got. If I've only got 5g that lasts me maybe two or three days. But an ounce won't even last a fortnight. I end up smoking about 3g or more a day.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2016)

Frajola said:


> need some input about breeders , reliable ones who knows?
> TGA?
> GHS?
> BARNEYS'?
> ...


TGA is reliable....the rest of that list hmmmm not imo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2016)

My go to's would be Humboldt, TGA, Karma, Homegrown Natural Wonders, SinCity, Greenman Organics, Docs Dank Seeds, Big Worm, Shoreline, RM3, Getawaymountain


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 27, 2016)

Not that I've grown anything from known brands. But I've heard nothing but praise about Dinafen, Barney's Farm and Mephisto beans.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2016)

Mephisto has some good autos if thats what you are into. Barneys Farm is shat old tired shit these days. Dinafem I have never run so cant say anything about them, well I never run them because the freebie seeds crashed before they started...


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Oct 27, 2016)

Smoking some Deadhead OG for my insomnia, hopefully it will knock me out, shit's so frosty it tastes like yer smokin hash.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2016)

Nugachino said:


> For me. It's largely dependent on how much I've got. If I've only got 5g that lasts me maybe two or three days. But an ounce won't even last a fortnight. I end up smoking about 3g or more a day.


Ha ha, about the same just more. If I only got 5 grams I can make that shit last a week squeaking by with single puffs. But if I got some weight I'll go through 10 grams a day easy another 3 of hash


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2016)

Dave's Not Here said:


> Smoking some Deadhead OG for my insomnia, hopefully it will knock me out, shit's so frosty it tastes like yer smokin hash.


A good rip of some of this Nepalese hash I got does the same if you overindulge. Eating it knocks me into the bed


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 27, 2016)

I think I'll be doing a couple autos for my next run. I don't have the room to run tall phenos. And I dont really feel like messing around with topping too much.

Basically the quicker I can get to harvest the better.


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 27, 2016)

Nugachino said:


> Very rarely do I smoke with anyone. There was a time when I always had someone to smoke with. Someone keen to try new strains.
> 
> But now I'm the only one who smokes the herb. I don't hide it from my family either. Despite living in an area where cultivation and posession aren't legal.
> 
> ...


I too used to have lots of smoking buddies back in my younger days,, but years of prohibition and years of family raising kids, trying to not go to jail while being a father,, and all my buddies scattered to the wind,, i know thru facebook that many dont smoke anymore,, i guess they "grew up",, 
when MJ became legal here in Oregon 2 years ago I started back upagain, and put down the bottle,, such a good change,, but i know nobody here that does,, and many still keep thier MJ use under wraps because in Oregon an employer can still drug test and FIRE you if your caught, kinda wierd,, legal,, yet not legal,,so i dont go around looking for smoking buddies,, 
its going to take time for more opinions to change about MJ use


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 27, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> That's it! Once I finish school I'm moving out west.


Move on out here,,, by next month the entire west coast ill be LEGAL!!


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 27, 2016)

Frajola said:


> Pharmaceutical companies & gov just took over the whole thing , over 200k in fees just to have a grow permit, plus the whole MMJ set up, crazy shit.


Here in Oregon its pretty cheap to apply for a liscense to grow, sale or be a proccesor,, they are hurting for more labs to test weed here,,, the money in start up in Oregon is finding wharehouse space if your indoor,, and or finding land that is zone correct if your outdoor,, there are no big fees to start with the state,, 
but it can sure ad up here if your starting out with nothing,, I live on some acreage that is zoned for growing,, but I would need security fencing, cameras, and more to pass inspection


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2016)

IMO they didnt grow up if they took up alcohol instead. what a fucking non choice. I too used to drink my ass off fucking my liver up every sitting but I stopped when my first girl was born 7 yrs ago. Its crazy that its quasi legal but they are still "drug testing" for cannabis, fucking stupid actually


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> Move on out here,,, by next month the entire west coast ill be LEGAL!!


And that my friend is when the rest of the world starts to domino imo


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> IMO they didnt grow up if they took up alcohol instead. what a fucking non choice. I too used to drink my ass off fucking my liver up every sitting but I stopped when my first girl was born 7 yrs ago. Its crazy that its quasi legal but they are still "drug testing" for cannabis, fucking stupid actually


yes,, my job drug tests,, and i use that synthetic urine shit to pass,,, it works,, but its not fun doing it,,
My Son just got a new job,, and they told him right up front,, they do NOT drug test, and they dont care if he smokes weed on his off time,, just so he does his job and shows up for work sober,,,I need a new job,, hahaha
yes,, many of my old buddies can be seen on facebook holding a beer or doing shots,, what ever,, I do NOT miss hang overs,, and headaches,, I wake up refreshed every day now, i sleep like a rock ,, and now that i grow my own meds,, its pretty much free to use MJ here,,, even if a person buys in in the state legal stores, ,most of it is less than 10 bucks a gram,, many in the 6 dollar per gram range for top shelf bud here


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> And that my friend is when the rest of the world starts to domino imo


many people will be watching the election with great interest or many reasons,, 
but for me,, i am only watching the election to see which states go legal,, i think 6 states are votiing for REC legal status,, and several more for med,, I hope they all pass


----------



## Roobarb (Oct 27, 2016)

Frajola said:


> need some input about breeders , reliable ones who knows?
> TGA?
> GHS?
> BARNEYS'?
> ...


Breeders Boutique all the way. Not many fem seeds but great genetics and reasonably priced


----------



## GroErr (Oct 27, 2016)

Frajola said:


> no space for little guys, period!


A lot of states seem to be headed in that direction of control over the market with a high buy-in and fee/tax grabs at various levels of government. A few big players and no room for the little guy. We're looking like that up in Canada as well. I don't sell much other than covering some expenses here & there but if I were I wouldn't be too concerned with this. By the time all these greed bags get their cut it'll be $10+ a gram to buy legal, leaving room for smaller BM growers. A more open market would eventually kill the BM, but they're too greedy, all they're seeing are $$$.


----------



## Frajola (Oct 27, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> yes,, my job drug tests,, and i use that synthetic urine shit to pass,,, it works,, but its not fun doing it,,
> My Son just got a new job,, and they told him right up front,, they do NOT drug test, and they dont care if he smokes weed on his off time,, just so he does his job and shows up for work sober,,,I need a new job,, hahaha
> yes,, many of my old buddies can be seen on facebook holding a beer or doing shots,, what ever,, I do NOT miss hang overs,, and headaches,, I wake up refreshed every day now, i sleep like a rock ,, and now that i grow my own meds,, its pretty much free to use MJ here,,, even if a person buys in in the state legal stores, ,most of it is less than 10 bucks a gram,, many in the 6 dollar per gram range for top shelf bud here


Over here on east side of the planet we r paying $250/oz, somethimes molded stuff. Dispensary is about $90.00 for a 1/8.


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Oct 27, 2016)

My little vietnamese buddy just stopped by with some"killah canadian" lmao hey jonnny tries dis..............I was impressed, so to my northern neighbors producing the orange zest chunk nugs, BRAVO my friend! I smoke alone most times.........this had me talking to myself and enjoying it quite alot..........lmao wow!


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 27, 2016)

MANGOBICHE said:


> My little vietnamese buddy just stopped by with some"killah canadian" lmao hey jonnny tries dis..............I was impressed, so to my northern neighbors producing the orange zest chunk nugs, BRAVO my friend! I smoke alone most times.........this had me talking to myself and enjoying it quite alot..........lmao wow!
> View attachment 3815663


its funny,, sometimes when i am smoking alone,, i am perfectly happy,, looking and smelling some good bud,, and just feeling happy about it,, it also helps to be fully cracking up laughing while the jiffy pop popcorn is popping on the stove,, fun what good meds can do for us,, hahaha


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Oct 27, 2016)

I was actually contemplating how ignorant humans are to think we are the only intelligent life in the universe.......


----------



## Frajola (Oct 27, 2016)

MANGOBICHE said:


> I was actually contemplating how ignorant humans are to think we are the only intelligent life in the universe.......


Intelligents? How come the whole world is going shit though ? lol we rather be stupid, lol


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Oct 27, 2016)

Don't get me going man.......lol im alittle too medicated atm to delve into that man....future trippin and stuff.


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 27, 2016)

got some new clones today,, cost me 37 dollars out the door at the legal store kind heart collective in Portland,, time to grow some more meds to smoke alone


----------



## Frajola (Oct 27, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> got some new clones today,, cost me 37 dollars out the door at the legal store kind heart collective in Portland,, time to grow some more meds to smoke aloneView attachment 3815909


cheaper than seeds, lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2016)

MANGOBICHE said:


> I was actually contemplating how ignorant humans are to think we are the only intelligent life in the universe.......


Shit I think that everyday....I thought we had some of the same thoughts, reason we got along.


----------



## Frajola (Oct 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> TGA is reliable....the rest of that list hmmmm not imo


unbelievable, I got tga and it aint doing great, shit. I got jilly bean and P.haze,so so.


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 29, 2016)

I don't get why they fire people for pot use. It's not like you go out and make an ass of yourself while on it.

Not like booze.

I mean. The worst thing I've done on pot. Is made myself a coffee. Then forgotten I was making a coffee.

The worst thing I've done while drunk. Is strip down. And run around the back yard. While 20 other people had a chuckle.

It doesn't make sense to fire people for the use of a harmless plant.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 29, 2016)

Frajola said:


> unbelievable, I got tga andNo it aint doing great, shit. I got jilly bean and P.haze,so so.


well Ive been running chernobyl, conspiracy kush, dr who, & quantum kush successfully here for a couple years and whodatnation over on the club 600 thread can show you how his do it big outdoor norcal......fandango has some going as well....


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> well Ive been running chernobyl, conspiracy kush, dr who, & quantum kush successfully here for a couple years and whodatnation over on the club 600 thread can show you how his do it big outdoor norcal......fandango has some going as well....


 i am looking forward to this chernobyl grow,, its the healthier of the 2 clones i picked up



Nugachino said:


> I don't get why they fire people for pot use


things have got to change, this job thing is my only source of worry when it comes to smoking my med now,, grrrr


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 29, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> i am looking forward to this chernobyl grow,, its the healthier of the 2 clones i picked up
> 
> 
> things have got to change, this job thing is my only source of worry when it comes to smoking my med now,, grrrr


Certainly if you have a card too. I dont hear about people getting fired for taking pain pills or depression pills or any other form of medicine they have a prescription for.


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 30, 2016)

I think not


----------



## sunni (Oct 30, 2016)

please dont quote spam takes me longer to clean up , if you quote it it stays and i have to manually edit your posts


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 30, 2016)

Sorry, I keep forgetting. 


sunni said:


> please dont quote spam takes me longer to clean up , if you quote it it stays and i have to manually edit your posts


Thank you!


----------



## sunni (Oct 30, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Sorry, I keep forgetting.
> 
> Thank you!


not a problem


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 30, 2016)

someone trying to sell shit again?


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> someone trying to sell shit again?


links to their lame facebook page.


----------



## mauricem00 (Oct 30, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> My name is Tim and I smoke alone? Anyone else smoke alone or keep it secret


i'm a 60 year old MMJ patient and I smoke alone all the time, I think many older MMJ patients try to keep a low profile and do not know others that smoke.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 30, 2016)

i'm an antisocial hillbilly that lives on the side of a mountain. really. i may go visit a friend every two or three weeks, otherwise i smoke alone all the time as well. i don't really try to keep a low profile, i go into the hardware store reeking of weed, and buy timers and shit like that. a couple of the guys there know whats up but they just smile. i actually was giving them shit for not having T5HO bulbs, when they asked me what i wanted them for....i asked them if they were writing a book, and told them to leave my chapter out of it. they didn't ask me any more questions but they didn't get any T5s either


----------



## Tkm953 (Oct 31, 2016)

"I Smoke alone,yeah with nobody else,you know when I smoke alone I prefer to be by myself.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 31, 2016)

one durban 
 one (butter)scotch
one beer


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 31, 2016)

Tkm953 said:


> "I Smoke alone,yeah with nobody else,you know when I smoke alone I prefer to be by myself.


what kind of dog is that?


----------



## HarvesterPdx (Nov 9, 2016)

I love getting up in the morning and having coffee and smoking alone!!!!


----------



## HarvesterPdx (Nov 9, 2016)

Tkm953 said:


> "I Smoke alone,yeah with nobody else,you know when I smoke alone I prefer to be by myself.


cute dog lol


----------



## TacoMac (Nov 9, 2016)

Yep. As I smoke for pain relief, I get up around 4:00 am, go grab a cup of coffee, go downstairs out the basement door out back, smoke a small amount in my pipe, look at the stars while doing so and enjoy the silence.

Do the same thing around 1:00 pm with a cup of tea to get me through the rest of the day.

I like having nobody around. It's more peaceful and relaxing.


----------



## HarvesterPdx (Nov 9, 2016)

TacoMac said:


> Yep. As I smoke for pain relief, I get up around 4:00 am, go grab a cup of coffee, go downstairs out the basement door out back, smoke a small amount in my pipe, look at the stars while doing so and enjoy the silence.
> 
> Do the same thing around 1:00 pm with a cup of tea to get me through the rest of the day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bugeye (Nov 9, 2016)

Smoke alone, with friends, in the morning, afternoon and evening...but never at dusk.


----------



## purplehays1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Bugeye said:


> Smoke alone, with friends, in the morning, afternoon and evening...but never at dusk.


i dont smoke all the time, just every night and all day on weekends. -Quote from a Seth Rogan movie...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 10, 2016)

purple hayes


----------



## HarvesterPdx (Nov 10, 2016)

purplehays1 said:


> i dont smoke all the time, just every night and all day on weekends. -Quote from a Seth Rogan movie...



Hehe


----------



## thegyoseedbank (Nov 10, 2016)

i smoke alone all the time


----------



## Che'Michael (Nov 10, 2016)

I smoke alone. I also smoke with anyone that will. I love sharing.


----------



## 420kween (Nov 13, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> My name is Tim and I smoke alone? Anyone else smoke alone or keep it secret


I smoke alone. I have no one to smoke with, lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 13, 2016)

its not that i mind sharing, i'm just a sociopathic hillbilly that lives on the side of a mountain, and i answer the door "What?"...that usually makes the lost tourists get back in their cars and drive away to try to get directions from someone else...no time to offer....did i forget to mention that i dress in a wet suit and a kimono, with a japanese NO mask?


----------



## Tim Fox (Nov 13, 2016)

Che'Michael said:


> I smoke alone. I also smoke with anyone that will. I love sharing.


I would love to share, just don't know anyone close to me


----------



## Che'Michael (Nov 14, 2016)

420kween said:


> I smoke alone. I have no one to smoke with, lol


likewise girl. same thing. outa LI NY


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 22, 2017)

Still smoking alone over here,, 
outside family would never approve,, wife is ok with it,, she doesnt smoke,, 
so here i sit, watching the beauty of Oregon,, hitting the bong,, 
anyone want to join me?


----------



## vapeflame (Jun 22, 2017)

I smoke alone, too, and i prefer to smoke alone. When i was young i often smoked with friends and this often leaded to alcohol use or a a less pleasant high. Lost contact to nearly all friends and colleagues, but no problem, better alone than strange people or alcoholics around you.

After 1 week in prison i stopped thinking being or smoking alone is a problem.


----------



## ANC (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm an only child, I don't like sharing.
I'm too old to care about opinions, I just light up a joint wherever whenever.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 22, 2017)

vapeflame said:


> I smoke alone, too, and i prefer to smoke alone. When i was young i often smoked with friends and this often leaded to alcohol use or a a less pleasant high. Lost contact to nearly all friends and colleagues, but no problem, better alone than strange people or alcoholics around you.
> 
> After 1 week in prison i stopped thinking being or smoking alone is a problem.


i hear you,, i stopped drinkikng when MJ became legal in Oregon, its been the best 2 years,, so many good things have come out of not drinking and just smoking weed


----------



## ANC (Jun 22, 2017)

Yeah, drinking is not my thing. Drank like a fish when I was young. Alcohol is not really regulated like in the states. 
No kid ever had legal problems here because of underage drinking. Even if legal age is 18.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 22, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> i hear you,, i stopped drinkikng when MJ became legal in Oregon, its been the best 2 years,, so many good things have come out of not drinking and just smoking weed


I smoke alone and with others.


If I'm ever that way time we will have to burn one.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 22, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I smoke alone and with others.
> 
> 
> If I'm ever that way time we will have to burn one.


i am kinda like so many others around here,, years and years of prohibition and all my friends grew old and moved away,, or they stopped because of the threat of jail,, 
then my state went legal, and here i am,, but its all goood,, i have you guys


----------



## ANC (Jun 22, 2017)

I don't think I know anybody that doesn't smoke.. I just don't bother with people like that. Apart from my wife. She can eat you under the table on shrooms though.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 22, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> i am kinda like so many others around here,, years and years of prohibition and all my friends grew old and moved away,, or they stopped because of the threat of jail,,
> then my state went legal, and here i am,, but its all goood,, i have you guys


That makes sense. 

I don't know if seems like everywhere I move I end up making friends with people that smoke.

I pull out some and smoke with friends and they are like where did this come from. I'm like the vetting place. 

I think they know though.


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 22, 2017)

I'd smoke with someone. If they cared to come round for it.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 22, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I'd smoke with someone. If they cared to come round for it.


All my old buddies are spread far and wide and mostif they smoke it's all hidden like in my life my job would fire me in a heartbeat if they knew


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 22, 2017)

i look forward to the day its more main stream, and there is booze and weed at every christmas party


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 22, 2017)

Hey @HydroRed long time no see my friend,, hows it going?


----------



## mauricem00 (Jun 23, 2017)

I medicate alone most of the time and usually prefer my own company.on occasion my girlfriend will use it with me but I am an MMJ patient that grows my own medicine in my home for my girlfriend who is a cancer survivor and myself so I do not want people knowing about my indoor garden even though I'm a legal. PU MMJ grower.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 23, 2017)

i live in a tourist town, most of the people here are either non smoking rednecks, or low life pill heads. so i don't make a lot of friends here. theres a lot of people that smoke weed here, but most of them would rob my house the first time i stepped out of it if they had any idea what i did.
so i smoke alone most of the time. would be happy to share, if there was anyone around here that i trusted with my back turned for 10 seconds


----------



## Bareback (Jun 23, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i live in a tourist town, most of the people here are either non smoking rednecks, or low life pill heads. so i don't make a lot of friends here. theres a lot of people that smoke weed here, but most of them would rob my house the first time i stepped out of it if they had any idea what i did.
> so i smoke alone most of the time. would be happy to share, if there was anyone around here that i trusted with my back turned for 10 seconds


That really sucks but I'm in the same boat . I have a group of friends on the coast that is about a 5 hour drive and smoke up like a mother. They all love me even more now that I have a indoor grow lol . What ever I take with me we either smoke or I gift it to them . All my oldest friends from when I was growing up are either passed away or married to someone that is not cool . Ohh well more for me .


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 23, 2017)

yeah, the few people i've met here that seemed like decent people moved away from this shit hole as soon as they could, keep in touch with a few of them, but hard to drop in for a visit 3 or 4 states away


----------



## Bareback (Jun 23, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> Still smoking alone over here,,
> outside family would never approve,, wife is ok with it,, she doesnt smoke,,
> so here i sit, watching the beauty of Oregon,, hitting the bong,,
> anyone want to join me?


I would love to take you up on that offer but it's a hell of a drive , meet me in the middle only 4 day drive for each of us lol. 

Ohh I seen your post about your wife's health issues and I wanted to say my heart goes out to you . I am in the same situation with my wife of 29 years , she's had 9 surgeries . Seems like everything they fix two more need worked on . Anyway just wanted to let you know I was thinking about you and how your situation is so much like mine. 

Stay strong


----------



## radrolley (Jun 24, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> My name is Tim and I smoke alone? Anyone else smoke alone or keep it secret


My name is Brad and I'm smoking alone right now. I only keep it secret from strangers.


----------



## Alexroller (Jun 24, 2017)

my name is alex..24yrs...i smoke mostly alone but sometimes i hang out with friends to give it a "pass" or give me a "pass"
Only familiar people know about me.... And Noone except from dad know about my grow...Dad aint smoking...All he cares is about electricity...That 600 watt hps facking scared him...


----------



## dirtWeevil (Jun 24, 2017)

I pretty much only smoke alone, but I hate being in small groups, like how some people get that crushing anxiety from being in large crowds, I get that from being in a small group of acquaintances, no matter if anyone is smoking, could just be discussing 17th century literature lol


----------



## Alexroller (Jun 24, 2017)

that must be hard to live with...
I mean it seems difficult to make friends this way...


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 24, 2017)

Alexroller said:


> my name is alex..24yrs...i smoke mostly alone but sometimes i hang out with friends to give it a "pass" or give me a "pass"
> Only familiar people know about me.... And Noone except from dad know about my grow...Dad aint smoking...All he cares is about electricity...That 600 watt hps facking scared him...


i work with seniors,, and its strange how much they are all over the electricity,, "turn off that light",,, is the oven off,,, dont turn on the ac or heater,,, hahaha,,, most of us learned the hard way years ago to keep our grows secret


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 24, 2017)

dirtWeevil said:


> I pretty much only smoke alone, but I hate being in small groups, like how some people get that crushing anxiety from being in large crowds, I get that from being in a small group of acquaintances, no matter if anyone is smoking, could just be discussing 17th century literature lol


since i smoke alone,, i have gotten really good at just being chill,, i can go out into the big city and be high as a kite on my edibles and nobody knows,, just ijust chill and cruise around,, maybe some visine first,, lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 24, 2017)

i wish i could do that, edibles don't seem to do much to me. i've made my own, and bought from stores, all it seems to do is make me sleep real good.
i made fudge that had a 1/4 of good kief in it, the hash i made out of the rest of the kief fucked me up, but the fudge not so much.
i decarbed it in a 250 degree oven for an hour (to allow time for the dish to heat up, all that good stuff, so i know the kief had to be at 225 for at least a half hour. other people i gave the fudge to said it kicked ass.
my neighbors just brought me back a container of candy from Denver, which is supposed to have 10 mg of thc per piece. i ate 3 pieces, same thing, didn't really feel much, just slept like a log.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 24, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wish i could do that, edibles don't seem to do much to me. i've made my own, and bought from stores, all it seems to do is make me sleep real good.
> i made fudge that had a 1/4 of good kief in it, the hash i made out of the rest of the kief fucked me up, but the fudge not so much.
> i decarbed it in a 250 degree oven for an hour (to allow time for the dish to heat up, all that good stuff, so i know the kief had to be at 225 for at least a half hour. other people i gave the fudge to said it kicked ass.
> my neighbors just brought me back a container of candy from Denver, which is supposed to have 10 mg of thc per piece. i ate 3 pieces, same thing, didn't really feel much, just slept like a log.


i have heard they effect people differantly for sure,, i make my own out of weed i grow here at the house, i have made changes,, i think some stores make it out of older weed that has changed its make up to more of a medicated state,, instead of the thc high we want,, i think i will harvest a plant a bit early so its crazy weed,, and make some edibles out of that,, should do the trick , hahaha,,
i mostly smoke,, i only do the eidible when i want stealth so nobody smells anythnig,, but mostly i get to smoke it,, and that works great for my needs,, ever since oregon went legal,, i have more than i can use growing it myself in a little cab


----------



## pain4life (Jun 24, 2017)

Yup, another lone vaper here. I don't like to drive stoned so unless I can walk to a buddies house I'm flying solo.


----------



## dirtWeevil (Jun 24, 2017)

edibles put me straight to sleep too, not much buzz, very good sleep though.


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 24, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> Hey @HydroRed long time no see my friend,, hows it going?


All good here buddy. Haven't been on here very much after the site went down. How you been? Got anything interesting in the works?


----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 24, 2017)

Hey guys. I smoke alone most of the time. I had an 11 year break, and messed around and got to be a respected member of my community. Over the years my old smoking and growing buddies drifted away. I've been back smoking and growing for a couple of years now, and only 5 folks know about it. {not counting the thousands on here} Sister and BIL smoke, but I work nights and weekends, and they work normal hours, so we hardly ever have the chance. Plus Sister has been doing a lot of edibles lately, as her lungs are bothering her.


----------



## smokin away (Jun 29, 2017)

Ya, another lone smoker here. Had a couple of friends in past location who I trusted. I'm almost invisible here but can't smoke inside and have to sneak one out on patio. Better to go to the park. Still very paranoid about it all. Find sanctuary in obscurity.


----------



## BrickNewton (Jun 29, 2017)

I used to smoke alone. 
My ex wife didn't like me doing it so would have to have it sneakily. When we were first together it wasn't an issue but became one.
Luckily my new partner is totally into it so we get stoned together.
But I still like to bike out to the beach/forest and get stoned by myself


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 30, 2017)

Always.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jul 3, 2017)

Bitter...Sweet smoking alone.


----------



## jane621 (Jul 3, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> My name is Tim and I smoke alone? Anyone else smoke alone or keep it secret


Me, quite a lot.


----------



## ladybug2 (Jul 5, 2017)

I smoke alone. Love to be in the woods and lit up.


----------



## kaneboy (Jul 6, 2017)

Yes love it


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Jul 13, 2017)

Being a guy of advancing years--I'm just in my 60s man--I live a secret life toking up and growing a bit on the sly--but putting on the cuddly old Grampa routine to all outsiders. Needless to say Smokin da weed is a solitary pastime for me, although my good Lady don't mind. I miss having a laugh with mates like the old times--Sigh


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 13, 2017)

Me. Myself. and my third eye.
I masturbate alone too sometimes.
But God is always watching.
Not.


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 13, 2017)

˙"Alexa, are you high?"

"No. Not me."

wussy...


----------



## Twisted1 (Jul 14, 2017)

I've been smoking mostly alone since I was 17 (37now) Most of my friends drink and that's never really been my thing. I'm just as happy without alcohol. Most of the people in my life (other than friends) have no idea I prob even smoke lol. I like it that way!! Just goes to show you that people can be functioning members of society while excelling at their job and still be blazed outta their minds!!


----------



## zoic (Jul 22, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> My name is Tim and I smoke alone? Anyone else smoke alone or keep it secret


I have to smoke alone because none of my friends or my wife can keep up with me. 

I do not mind smoking with my friends though, as long as they roll their own.


----------

